# How do i keep my flock off my porch?



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

I free range my chickens. They are my most entertaining yard ornaments. I have one huge problem. I can't keep them off my porch! I'm hosing chicken poop off it









constantly! Any ideas how to keep them away? Will one of those owl pest control things work?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Fence off the porch area. I had to add netting to go around my railings, next I am adding a latching door lol Without the netting and door my porch is constantly covered in poop.


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

I fenced off my porch with chicken wire, two rows high thinking they would stay off. They flew up and over. I felt like I was in prison, all that was missing was razor wire on top. I still had poop. Lol.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Cut their rations in half. A hungry chicken is a chicken that doesn't stand at the back door waiting for food, but is out on the grass searching for tucker. 

We have deer netting across the railings and constructed little gates with deer netting as the mesh. No more chickens on the porch and only occasionally they will come to the steps to groom...but now they are too busy looking for food to stick around there.

Feed once in the evening and feed them almost half of what you have been feeding....just try it and see what happens.


----------



## FarmCandy (Mar 17, 2013)

Bee said:


> Cut their rations in half. A hungry chicken is a chicken that doesn't stand at the back door waiting for food, but is out on the grass searching for tucker.
> 
> We have deer netting across the railings and constructed little gates with deer netting as the mesh. No more chickens on the porch and only occasionally they will come to the steps to groom...but now they are too busy looking for food to stick around there.
> 
> Feed once in the evening and feed them almost half of what you have been feeding....just try it and see what happens.


Wow! That makes sense! Starting tomorrow I'm cutting their rations. This is something I have not done. Thank you. I have a flock of 30. I feed them two quarts chicken feed a day, they get a quart scratch at lunch time, and a half loaf of bread ripped up with cooked egg yoke mixed in as a treat everyday. Maybe they are spoiled? Thank you.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

FarmCandy said:


> Wow! That makes sense! Starting tomorrow I'm cutting their rations. This is something I have not done. Thank you. I have a flock of 30. I feed them two quarts chicken feed a day, they get a quart scratch at lunch time, and a half loaf of bread ripped up with cooked egg yoke mixed in as a treat everyday. Maybe they are spoiled? Thank you.


I think so!!!  I have a flock of 14 and they get 2 cups of feed a day now...they were getting four, no treats, but they kept looming over the door step like vultures. Not anymore.

A few others who free range on another forum were having the same problem and I told them what I had done...sothey cut rations also...worked like a charm.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

my watch rooster sits on my porch every morning and crows till i come out and feed everyone .. then he patrols the flock


----------

